# Pfefferspray Produkt Bewertung



## Akrueger100 (16 Jan. 2016)




----------



## comatron (16 Jan. 2016)

Kein Wunder, dass für die Schutzbedürftigen nix mehr da ist.


----------



## Suicide King (16 Jan. 2016)

Wie geil ist das denn? Wenn ich bei der nächsten Demo Durst habe stelle ich mich mit offenem Mund vor ein Wasserwerfer.


----------



## krawutz (17 Jan. 2016)

Suicide King schrieb:


> Wie geil ist das denn? Wenn ich bei der nächsten Demo Durst habe stelle ich mich mit offenem Mund vor ein Wasserwerfer.



Das lindert auch die Folgen von Tränengas und Pfefferspray.


----------

